# America's Best Bowstrings



## Champion Shootr (Feb 12, 2003)

:mg: Sounds like a great program to me. Thanks for posting it so quickly.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

The website is suppose to be up in the next few days and you should be able to register for the contingency online and you can also register at the events.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Very cool. That is one heck of a contingency program! But contingency or not I still like these strings.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

This is availble to anyone that shoots with America's Best Bowstrings


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Awesome program, Awesome company, Awesome Strings!!!!

Thanks for this opportunity! Good luck at the ATA show!! I know you will do good! 

~Sarah


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

If your at the ATA show stop in and see us.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

You guys are going to be in Vegas too?


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't think we will be at vegas this year, but that's not 100% yet.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I hope you guys can make it!! We will all have to get together one night and we'll take you out to dinner!!! That means you and Rod too, Kris!!!



Dead Center said:


> I don't think we will be at vegas this year, but that's not 100% yet.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I hope you guys can make it!! We will all have to get together one night and we'll take you out to dinner!!! That means you and Rod too, Kris!!!


Well Todd if I can make it, I want dinner


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Your are always invited!! That's a given in my book!!!



steve hilliard said:


> Well Todd if I can make it, I want dinner


----------



## hoffmank (Feb 25, 2007)

*Question*

Can you still win contingency at the shoots even if your not on the 09 shooting staff. Iam shooting them regardless but was just wondering. Thanks


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes .
Contingency is available to anyone shooting our strings and has a registration form filled out. You will be able to fill out the registration form at our website real soon.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

up.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I hope you guys can make it!! We will all have to get together one night and we'll take you out to dinner!!! That means you and Rod too, Kris!!!


If your buyin I'm flyin.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

heres a couple pics of my ABB , sorry for bad pics but they are sweet. Amazing when I check my length and they were right on, sure made any easy job replacing the factory strings http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=802926


----------



## EAZY (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for the great service on building my new strings and cables can't waite to get them on. EAZY


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

I just received my new strings. all i can say is WOW!!!! I put them on, tied in my nock point (eye balled it) tied on a D-loop. then i installed my peep sight. adjusted my D-loop to align my peep sight at full draw. went to the range to shoot and there was vitually NO-SETTLE IN. I shot a few shots...adusted my sight, and that was it. NO PEEP ROTATION, and consistant arrow flight right from the start. The serving looks to be very tight, and my nock fit was perfect. (I will post pics later)

Thank you Jerry at ABB. truely excellent strings!!!! Harry


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Harry
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

*ABB pics*

here are some pics....not the best quality but i think you can definatley get the idea. they are awesome and match my arrows perfectly...I love it when a plan comes together. A huge thanks to Jerry for his custom work, he made them exactly how I wanted. They shoot as great as they look!!!


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

*more...*


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

*another couple*


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)




----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Harry
That looks sweet


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks!!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

They look sweet ! nice color choice.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks,...they are floresent yellow and mountain berry. they sure stand out.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Well they will definitely get some attention. Good Luck with them , I am extremely happy with mine


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

ttt


----------

